# Selling my C50



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Sold!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

May I suggest you put it in the classifieds section?


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Sold!!!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

NorCalBiker said:


> I thought I give the Colnago owners first dib who appreciate and knows the bike. Besides, the last time I put a bicycle for sale in the classifieds section, all I got was a bunch of scammers that want to send me alot of money with their shipping company ready to pick up the bike. :mad2:
> 
> But I appreciate for your suggestion though.


I would have thought that RBR has the same rules as MTNR where you are not allowed to SPAM the boards unless you have an ad.
Seems the Mods over here do not police the boards as strictly as MTBR.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

FTR said:


> I would have thought that RBR has the same rules as MTNR where you are not allowed to SPAM the boards unless you have an ad.
> Seems the Mods over here do not police the boards as strictly as MTBR.



Hmm.. Gregg???


----------

